# So, I have a Problem (A)



## 3knd (Apr 14, 2012)

So, yesterday. I got busted by the tracks for an open container. under covers cops busted me and two other people. we weren't be loud or anything. It's fucked, I know. I shouldn't have done it, but I was completely cool about it. well, My probation ends by the end of next month and during that next month I'll probably be homeless struggling trying to find a way to make 300 bucks. I'll be spanging, looking for odd jobs or anything that could help me out just to get me out OF MASSACHUSETTS! so, question is...Could anybody help donate something?! 
Is that too much too ask for? I'm an honest person. I don't do drugs or anything, but I do occasionally drink. and yesterday was just to beautiful out to not drink outside with a couple of friends. If You could It would be greatly appreciated, I could also give a few things away if You'd like.
I have an decent travel pack that I'm trying to get rid of, a few skateboards (3 of em') and all of that stuff. AHHhHHH HELpPPpp!!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 14, 2012)

3knd said:


> I'll be spanging, looking for odd jobs or anything that could help me out just to get me out OF MASSACHUSETTS! so, question is...Could anybody help donate something?!


 
I've put my thumb out on the road before and have gotten many rides that didn't cost a dime. I'd find a way out of Massachusetts too. You have lots of options available. Personally, I'd try asking the poor for their money only after trying other avenues. Maybe somebody here has some advice to share on how to drum up some cash. I remember there was a thread somebody started on "sucking dicks for money". It may not be up your alley, but you could probably buy a lot of toothpaste, mouthwash and even bus fare out of town. If you suck the right dick, you may even get your charges dismissed.


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 14, 2012)

i thinks you be buggin!


----------



## 3knd (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks...


----------



## scum (Apr 14, 2012)

spangein the spangers is gonna get u....a sandwhich but i cant mail u that so....try to set up a prositution gig and then show up w/6 dudes and ..... well u know .....


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 15, 2012)

if i had it id give it to you


----------



## 3knd (Apr 15, 2012)

It's fine. Thanks.
And No, I don't prostitute. Maybe you could do it for me.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 29, 2012)

*slaps hand to forehead* this is a fucking joke, right? you do know that most of the people on here are probably dealing with or have recently dealt with the same thing. jeezus.....are you THAT worried about a tresspass and open container fine? you will get PLENTY more down the road. NOT A BIG DEAL. not trying to be rude, but fuck......i don't think i've ever paid an open container/tresspassing tickets. . . i mean....shit....call your relatives if you REALLY need the money that bad - don't spange the spangers.....just sayin


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 29, 2012)

ok...to be more helpful. heres some seasonal jobs in mass: http://www.pickingjobs.com/usa/massachusetts-picking-jobs/
otherwise...i would just try and get your next courtdate continued to a later date, AND get them to let you do community service work instead of payin $$ since you don't have. but really......unless you're charged with a felony or some shit for bein on railroad property, its not that big a fuckin deal


----------



## Lord Twatwaffle (Apr 29, 2012)

IMO, sell the all bs, i.e. the boards, keep the pack, head west to the AT, stroll south. tl;dr pick up your needle, put it in a different groove.


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 29, 2012)

if your really that worried, you should be able to spange up the 3 hundo in a month. that aint shit.


----------



## Lord Twatwaffle (Apr 29, 2012)

If you need cash, roll a dealer, hoist yer pack, hit the road. I fail to see what the problem is here.


----------



## Earth (Apr 29, 2012)

If you need cash fast, walk up to the first remodeling, construction or demo site you see and ask them if you can day labor for them.
Cash under the table is a win win for every one.......................


----------

